

Astronauts Just Found Life in Outer Space, We Kid You Not - McKittrick
http://mic.com/articles/96920/astronauts-just-found-life-in-outer-space-we-kid-you-not?utm_source=policymicFB&utm_medium=main&utm_campaign=social

======
baristaGeek
The uplifting air currents theory sounds like something unprobable for me.
Since Europa (one of Jupiter's moons) is known to have an ice cape, and water
is the origin for life, I trust more the theory that suggests that life forms
have been traveling through our solar system in asteroids and other celestial
bodies. This discovery increases the probability of there being some kind of
life form in this moon, and it's definitely worth exploring (sendind a rover
or something like that).

I'm so excited to finally know that we are not alone here, and it's even more
exciting that it's something as close as the ISS! This can really take our
understanting of the universe to the next level!

------
duncan_bayne
This is a link-bait headline - the article is interesting, but could be
retitled for HN.

TL;DR: they claim to have found organisms from Earth living in space on the
ISS.

~~~
gus_massa
Totally linkbait title (can we at least drop the "We Kid You Not") with a
sensationalist article.

(Note: The nice photo of a green phytoplankton is form 2009 or before,
[http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Phytoplankton_-
_the_f...](http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Phytoplankton_-
_the_foundation_of_the_oceanic_food_chain.jpg) , it's not a photo of what they
found.)

Previous discussion from another source: "Scientists find traces of sea
plankton on ISS surface"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8201769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8201769)
(96 points, 5 days ago, 34 comments)

The redaction is confusing, but I think it is still not clear that they are
alive

